# My favorite stuffing recipe (with couscous)



## Instantkiwi (Nov 22, 2002)

What is your fav stuffing for chicks and turkeys? 

My special for Christmas is:
1 orange
1/2 cup couscous
1/2 cup chicken stock (or water)
1/4 chopped walnuts
4 dates, stoned and chopped
1 sml onion peeled and grated (or if you're like me & can't handle the tears), finely chopped
2 tsp grated fresh ginger
2 tblsp chopped parsley
1/2 tsp each salt, ground cardamon and chilli powder

Grate rind from orange and cut away the pith. 
Dice the flesh.
Put couscous in a bowl, pour over boiling chicken stock/water & leave for 10mins then fluff up with a fork.
Add other ingredients and stuff into a well dried chicken cavity. 

Makes a change from the dried herb and breadcrumbs!


----------

